# Heat Fussion Certified



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I am bidding on a large ground source system for a school ,,,the piping is all high density polyethylene pipe.


I was wondering if any one here has heat fussion certification and what it all entails....

How long is the coarse and what is the cost


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

OldSchool, Our certification basically involved hiring a local rep and renting his machine for a day for on the job training and we were then all certified.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

i have done heat fussion many times before its just that in spec it ask for certified ..... both supply house and myself are like what?????

First time I ever seen that in a spec


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

The heat fusion cert. I took was very simple and no cost. What is the application if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plumbear said:


> The heat fusion cert. I took was very simple and no cost. What is the application if you dont mind me asking.


It is for ground source heat loops at a new school area to be installed is 800 ft by 400 ft


----------



## Seabee1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Month of night classes twice a week and 100 quest exam that required a 90 or above to pass.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Seabee1 said:


> Month of night classes twice a week and 100 quest exam that required a 90 or above to pass.


What??? 

My class was in the ditch fusing a 8 inch gas line, with all the big wigs breathing down our necks because the gas was off to the whole campus and it was bone chilling cold down here.... Passed with flying colors.


----------



## Seabee1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Forgot...we also had to do a practical which involved fusing 2" and it getting sent out to a third party for testing.


----------



## Seabee1 (Feb 22, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> What???
> 
> My class was in the ditch fusing a 8 inch gas line, with all the big wigs breathing down our necks because the gas was off to the whole campus and it was bone chilling cold down here.... Passed with flying colors.


Yeah...they made us take the NATE Cert course.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a lot of class time to melt some plastic together. But you gotta do it if it's demanded. 

Worked with a guy from Virgina who was a journeyman and a master up there. He had never seen poly fused... It was mind boggling to him. C900 water lines too....

Its weird how different areas have different ways of doing things.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*Fusion*

Call your Spartan rep or HammerHead rep they are both certifide.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have seen heat fusion from a distance years ago when still in industrial concrete but wasn't close enough to tell much about it. What are the advantages, and I'm guessing expensive.


----------

